
Why Firebase might change the way we think about web development - xpto123
http://blog.angular-university.io/angular-2-firebase/
======
xpto123
> Now that Angular 2 is out, a lot of web companies and enterprise companies
> are starting to adopt it. And when building new apps we will need to choose
> a backend to go with Angular 2.

In this post I will go over some reasons why I think that the latest Firebase
might be just as impactful in web development as Angular 2 itself, and why the
two combined could be the best thing that happened to web development in a
long time.

After all the advances in technology, building web applications is still way
harder than what it should be, but maybe not so much anymore if we can use
something similar to Firebase.

